

FireDiff - track changes to a page's DOM and CSS - bisceglie
http://www.incaseofstairs.com/firediff/

======
thorax
Yeah, this is awesome if nothing else for giving me a tool to see what I've
tweaked/played with when using the Firebug CSS editor to play with my site's
styling. This should become a default addition to Firebug.

------
vegashacker
Can the editors add an apostrophe to "pages"? Apologies in advance for my
insanity, but I really did trip over this headline and had to re-read.

~~~
vegashacker
Thanks magical, mysterious editors! :)

------
bobzimuta
This is fantastic. The only thing I'd like to see from this is optionally
automatically store the changes across page loads, however not applying them
unless a button is clicked.

The use case is those times when you have made the magical combination of
css/dom changes to fix a bug and accidentally refresh the page, losing all
that work. Just having the diff available after refresh would be great.

------
chops
This is fully awesome, though I guess I should upgrade to Firebug 1.4. It
doesn't seem to work on 1.3.3 at all (though I may be missing something). And
I know it says it requires/recommends 1.4, I just thought I'd mention it for
anyone running FB 1.3.3

~~~
bisceglie
doesn't quite look ready for prime-time... but it's something for which i've
been waiting to see, with no time to build it myself. firebug 1.4 should also
be awesome when the beta drops (hopefully soon?).

------
mr_justin
Haven't tried it yet, but I would imagine those are some very expensive events
to be observing for.

------
nickb
It's cool but I can't think of a case to use it for. What problem does this
solve?

~~~
cakeface
Firebug lets you change CSS and HTML and displays the result immediately on
your screen. Sometimes with a strange display bug I'll go through and make a
number of CSS changes until some combination of them have magically fixed my
bug. This plugin will tell me everything that I've done so that I can make the
necessary changes to the actual files.

~~~
Hexstream
The next step would be a "commit" feature that automagically persists your
changes into your source code in exactly the same way you'd do it manually.

I'm getting a bit sick at the "read-only" nature of most source code.

